# Vendor Review-Lighthouse LED



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't say enough good about these guys! Bought 100 Blue 3mm LEDs from them, and had a few that didn't work or weren't the same color. Sent a message to them, and they emailed me back to tell me to send the bad ones back at their cost, and that they would replace them. 

I have been having dealings with this company since they were niktr0nix on ebay, and have not ever had a less than great experience with them. I would recommend this vendor to any haunter who asked.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Agreed. I've bought from them two years in a row and couldn't be happier. A few LEDs glitched this year and their response could not have been better.


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

I third this.
I have ordered several times from them and find their prices very reasonable and products high quality.


----------



## ron_jon87 (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree with everyone on his post. Can't praise Lighthouse LED's enough. I've been buying LED's exclusively from this vendor now.


----------

